# Plural de lumpen.



## vanesselen

Estoy corrigiendo La acumulación originaria del capital (capítulo de El Capital, de Marx), y han traducido lo siguiente: "En épocas muy lejanas había, de un lado, una élite diligente, inteligente y sobre todo, frugal; y, de la otra, lumpens, vagos que malbarataban alegremente todo lo suyo y aún más".
Desearía confirmar si existe plural para lumpen. El Panhispánico del DRAE no dice nada al respecto.
Gracias de antemano por cualquier ayuda.


----------



## flljob

Si tuviera que usarlo en plural, intuitivamente, yo diría lúmpenes.


----------



## Pinairun

Según las normas de acentuación, lúmpenes.


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo, pero creo que está mal utilizado en esta frase: el lumpen es ya un nombre colectivo. "Puede utilizarse como nombre singular (cada uno de los integrantes del lumpemproletariado) pero no entiendo por qué contrapone la "élite" (en singular) y "los lumpens".


----------



## Lurrezko

Fernando said:


> De acuerdo, pero creo que está mal utilizado en esta frase: el lumpen es ya un nombre colectivo. "Puede utilizarse como nombre singular (cada uno de los integrantes del lumpemproletariado) pero no entiendo por qué contrapone la "élite" (en singular) y "los lumpens".



Concuerdo con eso.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Para mi no existe plural de esa palabra; y si existiera, en esta frase estaría mal empleado (y ciertamente no sería "lumpens", que me parece una aberración).
Saludos.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Vampiro said:


> Para mi no existe plural de esa palabra; y si existiera, en esta frase estaría mal empleado (y ciertamente no sería "lumpens", que me parece una aberración).
> Saludos.
> _


Muy bien dicho. De todas maneras, el número se marca por medio de determinantes (adjetivos, "artículo").


----------



## flljob

El DUE lo marca también como adjetivo. El que fuera colectivo, que no lo es, no impide el plural: gente-gentes, enjambre-enjambres.
Así como hay elites. De cualquier manera, ¿no sería mejor usar una palabra española, marginados, por ejemplo?

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es una palabra de la jerga técnica de la sociología marxista, de ahí el préstamo. 
En español se llamaron siempre *parias* (o desheredados, este menos exacto, ya que el proletariado y el campesinado también han sido llamados así) en la prosa sociológica


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí -en mi jerga- ese segmento social conforma el *lumpenaje*, pero la palabrita mucho no se usa.


----------



## Vampiro

*Del DRAE:*
*lumpemproletariado. *(Del al. _Lumpenproletariat_).
*1. *m. Capa social más baja y sin conciencia de clase.
 
Se refiere a una capa social única.  No me cuadra el plural por ningún lado.
Aún si habláramos de diferentes lumpen: “Los lumpen de Argentina y Chile tienen carácterísticas muy similares”.
Y respecto a la consulta del hilo: NO en plural, por ningún motivo (aún cuando lograran convencerme de que el plural existe).
Saludos.
_


----------



## Peterdg

Vampiro said:


> *Del DRAE:*
> *lumpemproletariado. *(Del al. _Lumpenproletariat_).
> *1. *m. Capa social más baja y sin conciencia de clase._


Pero también del DRAE:


> *2. *m. Persona que forma parte de este grupo social.


----------



## flljob

Pues como cada persona que forma parte de esa capa social también es un lumpen. En México, cuando menos, hay 25 millones de lúmpenes.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

En tal caso, 25.000.000 de lumpen.


----------



## Peterdg

XiaoRoel said:


> Hablábamos del otro Marx. Bien _lumpenproletariat_, por lo menos en sus teorías (y en sus orígenes).


No lo creo, Xiao.

Un poco de contexto:

_No piden limosna, no,
ni venden alfombras de lana,
ni elefantes de ébano.
Son pobres que no tienen nada de nada.
...
que esos no se han enterado que Carlos Marx está muerto y enterrado.
_
(_Disculpe el señor_, J.M. Serrat)

Estoy seguro de que está hablando (cantando) del Marx del _lumpenproletariat._


----------



## XiaoRoel

Peter, era una ironía.


----------



## Pinairun

Sí, yo también lo creo,Peter.  No podría ser de otra manera.
Pero aquí se discute sobre si lumpen debe utilizarse en plural o no, aunque lo tenga. 
Y no parece haber acuerdo.


----------



## Peterdg

Pues valga lo que valiere, mi diccionario (uno de los...) Van Dale (que no tiene nada de nada de valor normativo, pero sí es un buen diccionario) dice que el plural de "lumpen" es "lumpen" o "lúmpenes".


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> Pero aquí se discute sobre si lumpen debe utilizarse en plural o no, aunque lo tenga.
> Y no parece haber acuerdo.


Para mí no tiene plural, pero ya que insisten, el conjunto sería el lumpenaje.


----------



## Lurrezko

Tendría plural en la acepción de _individuo_: lúmpenes. Pero yo no lo uso así, y diría que no lo he leído nunca si no hubiera leído el librito. Como nombre colectivo, para mí no tiene plural.


----------



## Peterdg

XiaoRoel said:


> Peter, era una ironía.


¡Ah! ¡Uf!  Ya estaba pensando de qué Marx se trataba entonces. 


Lurrezko said:


> Tendría plural en la acepción de individuo: lúmpenes. Pero yo no lo uso así, y diría que no lo he leído nunca si no hubiera leído el librito. Como nombre colectivo, para mí no tiene plural.


 Yo ni había visto la palabra antes de este hilo.


----------



## Mate

Estimados participantes:

Con la finalidad de no tener que cercenar y menos aún cerrar este hilo, les pedimos que limiten sus comentarios a tratar de responder la pregunta del primer mensaje. 

Muchas gracias.

Mate
moderador


----------



## Bloodsun

En algo, al menos, estamos todos de acuerdo: es inaceptable *lumpens.

Ahora...


> *lumpen.*(Acort. del al. Lumpenproletariat, lumpemproletariado).
> 1. m. lumpemproletariado.
> 2. m. Persona que forma parte de este grupo social.



En principio, yo creo que *lumpen* no tiene plural, ya que se refiere a un conjunto que por definición abarca a todas las personas que pueden entrar en esa categoría de marginados. Esto tomando a consideración la primera acepción, que corresponde al concepto manejado por Marx:


> *lumpenproletariado* (del al. "Lumpenproletariat", de "Lumpen", harapo, y "Proletariat", proletariado) m. Término acuñado por Marx para designar al conjunto de personas marginadas del proceso productivo capitalista sin ninguna conciencia obrera.



Si, por el contrario, consideramos la segunda acepción (lumpen=persona marginada dentro de ese grupo de marginados), o si aplicamos el término a más de un grupo de marginados (de cualquiera de las dos formas estamos usando el término acuñado por Marx de una forma distinta a él), entonces sí podría pensarse en un plural. Y lo mismo podría ser *lumpen* que *lúmpenes*, ya que ambos son válidos (y como no existe o no encontramos reglamentación al respecto, somos libres de elegir el que más nos guste).

Por si sirve de algo, Don Gugle da 12800 resultados para "los lumpen" frente a 23500 para "lúmpenes" y 5000 para "los lúmpenes". De estos resultados yo deduzco que nadie sabe cómo es el plural de lumpen, y por eso algunos optan por dejarlo invariable y otros por lúmpenes. 


Saludos.


----------



## Fernando

Calambur said:


> Para mí no tiene plural, pero ya que insisten, el conjunto sería el lumpenaje.



Estoy en desacuerdo. El nombre colectivo para "lumpen" (si es que se usa en su acepción de individuos pertenceienets al lumpen) es "lumpen", igual que el nombre colectivo de "miembros de la élite" es "élite" y no "elitaje".


----------



## ErOtto

A lo mejor el origen del palabro puede echar un poco de luz al asunto.

_Lumpen _(harapo) en alemán no tiene plural. Asimismo existen varias palabras compuestas a partir del mismo, muchas de las cuales forman nombres colectivos. Entre estas se encuentra _Lumpenproletariat_.

Por tanto, desde mi punto de vista, la definición del DRAE



> *lumpen**.*
> (*Acort. del al.* _Lumpenproletariat_, lumpemproletariado).



es incorrecta. 
No es un acortamiento de lumpenproletariado, puesto que este último es un palabro compuesto.

Si se quiere ver o entender este palabro en español como _acortamiento de_, lumpen seguiría haciendo referencia al colectivo, por lo que no se da la necesidad del plural.
Que yo sepa, no existen diferentes lumpenproletariados. 

Si se quiere hacer referencia al o a los individuos dentro del colectivo, lo más coherente sería usar la palabra española equivalente al alemán Lumpen = harapiento(s) o, si no se quiere usar esta, hablar del o de los lumpen... por coherencia con el idioma del que proviene.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Calambur

Fernando said:


> Estoy en desacuerdo. El nombre colectivo para "lumpen" (si es que se usa en su acepción de individuos pertenceienets al lumpen) es "lumpen", igual que el nombre colectivo de "miembros de la élite" es "élite" y no "elitaje".


Bueno, como siempre, uno puede no estar de acuerdo con ciertos términos pero igual son usados. Aquí *lumpenaje *se usa, aunque poco -ya lo dije-, y cualquiera lo entiende. Diría que es lunfardo, pero eso no le quita validez.
Y por lo demás, si alguien hubiera preguntado si la palabra era válida o no para el uso que le damos, yo le hubiera respondido que sí, porque está bien armada:
*lumpen + -aje.
*


> *-aje *Sufijo que forma *nombres derivados de otros nombres o de verbos.
> *1 *De *acción: ‘aprendizaje’.
> *2 *De *conjunto, formado por pluralidad de cosas o por una considerada en toda su amplitud: ‘correaje, herraje, celaje’.
> *3 *De *lugar: ‘hospedaje, paraje, paisaje, pasaje’.
> *4 *A veces da a la palabra sentido ponderativo: ‘cortinaje, personaje, solaje’.
> *5 *Forma los nombres de muchos *derechos o *tributos: ‘almacenaje, corretaje, pontaje’.
> *6 *En el adjetivo «salvaje» es la forma vulgar del sufijo culto «-ático».


Edito. El diccionario citado es el DUE (disculpen el olvido).


----------



## Fernando

Yo no dudo de que se use ni de que respete las reglas de construcción de derivados en español. Lo que quiero decir es que las personas que lo usan desconocen que "lumpen" es YA un nombre colectivo. Si yo digo "elitaje" estaré respetando igualmente las reglas del castellano, pero estaré introduciendo confusión con "élite". 

"Lumpenaje" sólo lo entiendo si se le quiere dar un matiz aun más despectivo a los pobres "lumpen". No veo en el diccionario que utilizas que "-aje" da (para mí) un matiz peyorativo (maridaje en lugar de matrimonio/emparejamiento). Y francamente, los pobres hombres, a los cuales Marx ni siquiera los consideraba "parias de la Tierra", sino todavía un escalón por debajo porque no tenían conciencia de clase, no se merecen eso.

Posiblemente el error haya sido importar una palabra del alemán de forma acrítica (porque la utilizó Marx) sin darle realmente carta de naturaleza.


----------



## Mate

Tenemos varias palabras de uso coloquial construidas con el sufijo _-aje_: 

sabalaje: conjunto de los "sábalos" (vagos, haraganes)
malevaje: conjunto de los malevos
lumpenaje: conjunto de los lumpen 

La primera se usa mucho en el interior del país, la segunda es lunfardo, la tercera es coloquial y urbana.


----------



## ErOtto

Fernando said:


> Posiblemente el error haya sido importar una palabra del alemán de forma acrítica (porque la utilizó Marx) sin darle realmente carta de naturaleza.



O bien, que el error se produzca por 'formar' o definir el palabro lumpen como *acortamiento *de otro palabro, importado de otro idioma, sin considerar que el _supuesto acortamiento_ pueda ser una palabra de significado pleno en ese idioma... que, como mencioné arriba, tiene su correspondiente homónimo español y que se usa también (en sentido figurado) de forma similar a como se usa en alemán.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo. 


Sobre el comentario de mate:
Y en los tres casos se le da un matiz despectivo. Aun cuando sigo pensando que los que dicen eso desconocen que lumpen es colectivo en origen, al menos admito que le da un "toque" (aun más) peyorativo que "lumpen".

Insisto en que aliarse ocasionalmente con la clse dominante no autoriza a tanto encarnizamiento.


----------



## Mate

Fernando said:


> De acuerdo.
> 
> 
> Sobre el comentario de mate:
> Y en los tres casos se le da un matiz despectivo. Aun cuando sigo pensando que los que dicen eso desconocen que lumpen es colectivo en origen, al menos admito que le da un "toque" (aun más) peyorativo que "lumpen".
> 
> Insisto en que aliarse ocasionalmente con la clase dominante no autoriza a tanto encarnizamiento.


La única que no puede ser sino despectiva es _lumpenaje_ (en el uso que se le suele dar, al menos).

Las otras dos se suelen usar en tono de broma. En realidad, _malevaje_ cayó en desuso, salvo por la letra de un tango. 

_¡Decí, por Dios, qué me has dao que estoy tan cambiao, no sé más quién soy!
    El *malevaje* extrañao me mira sin comprender, me ve perdiendo el cartel de guapo que ayer brillaba en la acción
    No ves que estoy embretao, vencido y maniao en tu corazón._


----------



## Calambur

Fernando said:


> No veo en el diccionario que utilizas...


Acabo de editar el _post _y especificar... (me olvidé de aclarar cuando cité - cosas peores se han visto).
Saludos.


----------



## vanesselen

Gracias a todos los participantes por sus reflexiones. 
He seguido investigando en distintas fuentes y parecen coincidir con algunos de ustedes en que lumpen es un nombre colectivo. 
Por otro lado, se trata de un término técnico de la sociología marxista que se ha mantenido invariable al pasar a las distintas lenguas (en textos franceses e ingleses se puede conseguir también la palabra lumpen).
El DRAE lo registra sin cursivas y sin indicación de voz extranjera, de lo cual deduzco que está castellanizado. Si pienso en él como un sustantivo masculino o adjetivo, para formar su plural debo aplicar la regla de "sustantivos y adjetivos terminados en -l,-r,-n,-d,-z, -j". Así, el plural en castellano sería "lúmpenes". 
Como mi trabajo es corregir la versión española del capítulo (mi editorial está reproduciendo la traducción de Juan Grijalbo Editor), no puedo dedicarme a hacer trabajos comparativos entre el alemán (lengua que no conozco) y el español, y menos alejarme de la traducción actual. Por ello, prefiero no realizar cambios como "lumpenaje" o cambiarlo radicalmente por otra palabra en español.
Creo que me voy a decidir por dejarlo invariable y ayudarme con el determinativo, "los lumpen". Al menos será un error de número y no una mala castellanización...


----------



## XiaoRoel

*"Los lumpen" es perfecto*. No hay error de número pues esta palabra sólo existe en esa forma ni singular ni plural, sino colectiva, categoría ajena al número y que no tiene expresión sistemática en español. Cuando no hay posibillidad para la oposición de número, éste se marca por los determinantes. Esto es lo correcto y *lúmpenes no deja de ser un vulgarismo, intencional (con efecto irónico) o no, pero inadmisible en la prosa culta o académica.


----------



## Mate

Así como "el lumpenaje" es meramente un localismo.


----------



## Calambur

Mate said:


> Así como "el lumpenaje" es meramente un *localismo*.


...pero de existencia visible (invito a todos a visitar el barrio de San Cristóbal -en especial durante la noche-).


----------



## flljob

*lumpen**.*
(Acort. del al. _Lumpenproletariat_, lumpemproletariado).
*1. *m. *lumpemproletariado.*
*2. *m. Persona que forma parte de este grupo social.
*3. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo al *lumpen.*
*4. *adj. Propio de él.

Dejémonos de cosas. Lumpen es colectivo, lo que no impide que pueda tener plural. También es cada una de las personas que forman es grupo. También es un adjetivo. 

El lumpen chileno, el mexicano y el español. Estos tres lúmpenes son diferentes.
Juan es un lumpen, Jesús es un lumpen y Hugo es un lumpen. Los tres son unos lúmpenes.
Yo no veo por qué no usar el plural.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues porque la palabra, de uso restringido, es jerga sociológica más o menos vulgarizada por el marxismo militante, y no tiene existencia real en español, no está plenamente integrado en el habla general, por lo que no puede comportarse como una palabra legítima del idioma y conserva así la característica del original no español, en este caso el no tener plural (de hecho etimológicamente es un adjetivo, ¡singular! que matiza el significado de _*proletariat*_ 'proletariado', concepto evidentemente _*colectivo y no plural*_ en origen).
Además de la evidente cacofonía de lúmpenes (para mí de claro matiz despectivo e irónico) y de su posible uso en la lengua informal, la lengua culta rechaza tal palabreja que no cumple los estándares mínimos de "calidad léxica" por todo lo anteriormente expuesto.


----------



## Fernando

Personalmente, y como ya se ha indicado por otros  prefiero decir (y sobre todo en singular) que Juan es un desgraciado, un paria, un ****da, un desharrapado, un perdido, un desesperado, un barriobajero, un piernas, parte de la escoria o de la chusma,  y así sucesivamente (hasta que Juan me pegue).

La palabra es un cultismo derivado de la neolengua marxista. Ojo, no la repudio porque sea marxista, sino porque corresponde a una forma de analizar la sociedad muy vinculada a una ideología en concreto. Si no se está hablando dentro de ese proceloso mundo, yo la evitaría, en general.

La utilización para el plural de "lumpen" o "lúmpenes" para mí es indiferente. Como dice Bloodsun a través de búquedas en Google, no está claro. Personalmente me inclino por la solución "lumpen" (por no buscarle a una importación del alemán como nombre colectivo un plural más o menos artificioso), pero yo lo clasificaría como vulgarismo.

PS: Coincido en todo con la entrada anterior de Xiaoroel, que lo explica mejor que yo (excepto en que no pienso que "lúmpenes" sea tan lumpen).


----------



## Calambur

Fernando said:


> La palabra es un cultismo derivado de la neolengua marxista. Ojo, no la repudio porque sea marxista, sino porque *corresponde a una forma de analizar la sociedad muy vinculada a una ideología en concreto*. Si no se está hablando dentro de ese proceloso mundo, yo la evitaría, en general.


*Fernando*: sos demasiado tajante. Por aquí (donde vivimos unos cuantos millones) cuando alguien dice 'lumpen' no lo hace pensando en la ideología marxista. Lo afirmo por experiencia propia, y por haber observado cómo se usa la palabra (hasta recuerdo cuándo fue la primera vez que la oí y quién la dijo).


----------



## Fernando

Vale, pues en Argentina sí está "plenamente integrada en el idioma", que diría XiaoRoel. En el caso argentino sí parece que está como dices, desvinculada del mundo marxistoide y significa (corrígeme si me equivoco) lo mismo que "miembro de la chusma"/"paria"/"delincuente de baja estofa" (jopé, pobre gente, cómo les estoy poniendo hoy).


----------



## Calambur

Fernando said:


> "*miembro de la chusma*"/"paria"/"*delincuente *de baja estofa" (jopé, pobre gente, cómo les estoy poniendo hoy).


Más o menos eso, sí: vagos, marginales, rateros, gentuza, (no diría "parias").


----------



## XiaoRoel

Como los personajes de la picaresca. _Cf_. _Rinconete y Cortadillo_.


----------



## juandiego

Calambur said:


> Por aquí (donde vivimos unos cuantos millones) cuando alguien dice 'lumpen' no lo hace pensando en la ideología marxista. Lo afirmo por experiencia propia, y por haber observado cómo se usa la palabra (hasta recuerdo cuándo fue la primera vez que la oí y quién la dijo).


Hola Calambur.
Yo también la había oído antes de conocer sus orígenes y otras particularidades que se han discutido en este hilo. Con un significado similar a cutre pero con cierto atractivo, digamos, cultural, como _underground_. Así, por ejemplo, cuando se escuchaba algo como: _un garito lumpen_, se imaginaba uno un bar descuidado, sin pretensiones, pero a la última en cuanto a la cultura urbana del momento.


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, después de 44 posteos, más los borrados, nadie me convenció de que el plural existe.
_


----------



## ErOtto

Vampiro said:


> Bueno, después de 44 posteos, más los borrados, nadie me convenció de que el plural existe.
> _



En alemán sí... y es _*Lumpen*_.


----------



## Mate

En alemán, _lump_ es canalla, vagabundo, sivergüenza, vago, mendigo, pícaro (esta última es otra acepción que aparece en algún diccionario disponible en línea).

La palabra _lumpenproletariat_, está compuesta por _lumpen_ (plural de lump) y _proletariat_ (proletariado, singular). O sea que es un lump, dos o más lumpen.

La frase del primer post dice lo siguiente:  _"En épocas muy lejanas había, de un lado, una élite diligente,  inteligente y sobre todo, frugal; y, de la otra,* lumpens*, vagos que  malbarataban alegremente todo lo suyo y aún más"_.

La verdad es que no sabemos cuán lejanas serán esas épocas, porque tengamos en cuenta que en épocas muy, muy lejanas tampoco había proletariado, y menos aún un subproletariado o lumpemproletariado. Tampoco había un Marx que luego crearía el término compuesto.

Opino que _en este caso particular_, si la palabra no tiene un plural aceptado por la RAE hay dos alternativas: crearle uno (lúmpenes) o reemplazar "lumpens" por alguna palabra española equivalente. Se han propuesto unas cuántas a lo largo del hilo.


----------



## ErOtto

Mate said:


> La palabra _lumpenproletariat_, está compuesta por _lumpen_ (plural de lump) y _proletariat_ (proletariado, singular). O sea que es un lump, dos o más lumpen.



Esto no es correcto.

Además de existir la palabra Lump, existe la palabra Lumpen (idéntica en singular y plural) como sustantivo y lumpen como verbo.
Como ya puse en un post anterior, el sustantivo Lumpen significa harapo y forma parte de varias palabras compuestas, p. ej. Lumpenpack o Lumpengesindel.
Lumpenproletariat está compuesta por Lumpen + Proletariat, cuya traducción literal sería proletariado de los harapientos.

En el caso de que fuese como comentas, el singular sería Lumpproletariat y el plural Lumpenproletariate. Sin embargo, el singular es Lumpenproletariat y el plural Lumpenproletariate.

Ruego perdoneis el excurso a la lengua alemana. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Mate

Ya sabía yo que me estaba metiendo en un jardín...


----------



## ErOtto

Mate said:


> Ya sabía yo que me estaba metiendo en un jardín...


----------



## jonasninivita

Son tan pobres que ni plural tienen


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

jonasninivita said:


> Son tan pobres que ni plural tienen



*EL POST DEL DÍA.

*Excelente.
Y es su primero... jonasninivita promete. Va que vuela.
Bienvenido/a.


----------



## Pinairun

jonasninivita said:


> Son tan pobres que ni plural tienen



¡Memorable presentación!
Sé bienvenido al foro, _jonasninivita._


----------



## Bloodsun

jonasninivita said:


> Son tan pobres que ni plural tienen


 No cualquiera principia con tanto éxito. ¡Bienvenido, jonasninivita!


----------



## jonasninivita

Gracias por la bienvenida. Disculpen la demora en responder. Disfruto realmente aprender junto a Ustedes


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

jonasninivita said:


> Gracias por la bienvenida. Disculpen la demora en responder. Disfruto realmente aprender junto a Ustedes



Con: _...junto a ustedes_ es suficiente.


----------



## Rodal

XiaoRoel said:


> *"Los lumpen" es perfecto*. No hay error de número pues esta palabra sólo existe en esa forma ni singular ni plural, sino colectiva, categoría ajena al número y que no tiene expresión sistemática en español. Cuando no hay posibillidad para la oposición de número, éste se marca por los determinantes. Esto es lo correcto y *lúmpenes no deja de ser un vulgarismo, intencional (con efecto irónico) o no, pero inadmisible en la prosa culta o académica.



Pero sería el lumpen, asi como el proletariado, el sector marginal. No puedes decir los lumpen.


----------



## Doraemon-

No lo tengo tan claro, quizá podría ser correcto cuando nos referimos a integrantes de un sustantivo colectivo. Habría también una falta de concordancia aparente por ejemplo en "las vacas son ganado", pero es que esta falta de concordancia gramatical sí puede darse en casos de sustantivo colectivo (como lumpen o ganado), además de en enumeraciones y otros casos así, donde a nivel lógico-semántico ya constituyen un plural.
Diríamos "el lumpen" para referirnos a la clase, y en plural "los lúmpenes" para referirnos a varias clases (por ejemplo si hablamos de las diferencias entre los lúmpenes alemán y francés, como si hablamos de los ganados porcino y vacuno), pero se podría quizá usar en singular gramatical cuando actúa respecto a varios individuos de esa clase, ya que ya es un plural lógico en singular por ser un sustantivo colectivo, y nos referimos a una única clase, no a varias.
Aunque en el ejemplo inicial estaría de más. Ahí bastaría con "lumpen", en singular, pero no sé si en todos los casos.


----------



## Señor K

Yo no creo que tenga que ser así, Doraemon. Concuerdo con Rodal y con varios que defienden el valor de "el lumpen" como sustantivo colectivo y plural.

Haciendo la comparación con "proletariado", puedes perfectamente decir "las diferencias entre el proletariado alemán y francés". En cambio, "las diferencias entre los proletariados alemán y francés" me suena raro, la verdad. Del mismo modo, sería: "las diferencias entre el lumpen alemán y francés".

Para hablar de las personas que integran cada uno de estos conceptos, así como existe "los proletarios [que forman el proletariado]", quizás debería existir un término del estilo de "los lumpos [que forman el lumpen]"... pero ya estoy divagando.


----------



## jilar

En los casos donde podría usarse un plural (la acepción 2 básicamente) debiera permitirse decir "lúmpenes".
Por ejemplo:
Conozco a dos del lumpen.
Conozco a dos lúmpenes.

Un ejemplo de uso común - y que además el español toma de una lengua ajena - que sigue esa regla sería el plural de dolmen (dos sílabas, llana acabada en ene, igual que lumpen), dólmenes.

O crimen, crímenes.

Esta es la forma típica de hacer el plural en estos casos.

Pero dado el raro uso de lumpen en castellano (en el día a día de la gente me refiero) es entendible esa diversidad de usos.


----------

